# caffeine pills on BOTC??



## DrSize (29 Jun 2005)

I am going to BOTC in Sept. as a DEO.  I do not drink coffee and well am rather disgusting by the smell and taste of it.  However if I do not get a caffeine fix I'll most likely fall asleep in the classroom.  So my question is...am I aloud to bring bottles of caffeine with me to St Jean??  The pills are 200mg I believe.


----------



## goshofmosh (29 Jun 2005)

not sure if its allowed or not buy many people on my course have them. I've also seen people take them on weekend excersises. However they raise your heart beat making you shakey, more dehydrated, and sometimes the effects jsut aren't worth it but I think it wouold be up to you. I may be wrong probably am


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (29 Jun 2005)

I would recommend you avoid the pills. I didn't drink coffee for the first few years in the military and experienced variouse levels of sleep depravation. The instructors(the good ones) know the limits to which soldiers can reach and will not cross these boundaries. Little helpfull hints for dealing with fatigue are asking permission to stand at the back of a lecture, wash your face with cold water during class breaks and if you really want, try the ever popular driving of a pencil into the web of your hand when you start "bobbing".

 The caffeine pills IMHO are not necessary for BOTC, and  I believe any medication not prescribed by UMS is frowned upon, even if it is over the counter.

 Save the "happy trucker pink pills" for the visits to the inlaws.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jun 2005)

Drink Mountain Dew...about 3X the caffein of a cup of coffee...One at brekkie, lunch, and supper will keep you plenty jazzed.

Kat


----------



## Kunu (29 Jun 2005)

> Drink Mountain Dew...about 3X the caffein of a cup of coffee...One at brekkie, lunch, and supper will keep you plenty jazzed.



From what I know, only the American version is caffeinated  :crybaby:


----------



## Boogilywoo (29 Jun 2005)

One of the candidates on my BMQ took caffiene pills for awhile. On one fateful mornings PT run, she collapsed, completely dehydrated, puking up all sorts of gross.

I recommend against the pills.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jun 2005)

Most entry level courses have a turn in of non-military issue medications on day one.  Since all medications you require will come from a military pharmacy, being in possession of over-the-counter medications is unnecessary and not only frowned upon but would be against doctors orders.  If he/she hasn't prescribed them or a military pharmacist hasn't issued them, you shalt not take them.

If the lectures and training don't keep you entertained and alert during BOTC imagine what the rest of your career is like.  Instead of propping yourself up with caffeine how about getting a restful night's sleep.  

I have served more than 20 years in CF, can't stand the taste of coffee or tea unless it is heavily supplemented with Bailey's, which is frowned upon during normal workdays in CF.

If you have to take "wake-me ups" on weekend exercises in the Reserves, then maybe you should stay home and be less of a danger/ burden to your peers.

If your Reg Fce peers are popping pills that weren't issued free of charge then maybe they have a bigger problem than just staying awake.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (29 Jun 2005)

I'll echo what's been said before (and as a former instructor on BOTC) - if you don't learn to stay awake and functional without "aids" on a simple, basic course like BOTC, you are going to really have a hard time on MOC training, especially if you're headed for the infantry.  Popping caffeine pills to stay alert during whatever they call Phase 2-3-4 nowadays at the Infantry School is a sure way to wash out.  Sleep deprivation and fighting to stay alert is a fact of life - get used to it early.


----------



## Thirstyson (29 Jun 2005)

There are Folger's crystal packets at the St-Jean mess. Just dump one or two into a cup of chocolate milk and you'll make it through the afternoon.


----------



## Dirt Digger (29 Jun 2005)

As part of CFSSAT's Aeromedical recertification program I teach about sports and nutritional supplements for aircrew (I'm an aerospace physiologist).  Caffeine is one component of the brief.

First of all, a cup of coffee will normally have about 120 and 150 mg of caffeine; depends on the brand, method of brewing, etc.  A caffeine supplement will have usually 200 mg per tablet...so use the standard cup comparison to determine average intake.  A lot of people will pop two at a time.

Caffeine is in a lot of products today....red Bull has about 60 mg.  US Mountain Dew has 54 mg.  Colas have caffeine and so does Barq's Rootbeer.  You also see manufactures adding caffeine into products without calling it caffeine:

Guarana = caffeine  
Yerba Mate = caffeine  
Green Tea = caffeine
Guta Cola = caffeine

If a product claims that it "gives you energy", have a look on the label...it's most likely a caffeine alkaloid.  Most weight loss supplements contain one (or more!) of these.

The risk comes with taking excessive amounts.  What's excessive?  Well, that's getting into human physiology and "your mileage may vary", but usually more than 300mg per day is excessive.  Caffeine will increase your heart rate and is also a diuretic (needs water for excretion...dehydrates you)...not good for a physically demanding course.  Plus, once the "energy" leaves you, you'll crash and feel even more tired than before.

My advice:  Stay away from caffeine supplements.  Remember that sheet of controlled substances shown to you during the recruiting process?  Remember seeing caffeine?  (I believe it's still listed for oral supplements...any recruiters able to confirm?) Oral caffeine supplements were a big no-no during my GMT in 91.  I'm sure staff at St-Jean wouldn't like to see them either.  If you're tired, drink coffee.  If you don't like coffee, drink tea.  Cola products usually don't have as much as people think they do caffeine-wise. 

And if you're falling asleep in class...no shame in standing up at the back of the room.


----------



## Basic Person (29 Jun 2005)

Sort of jacking the thread, but I was concerned about the post regarding OTC drugs. I take allergy medication from time to time. Do I need a doctor's note for that?


----------



## Dogboy (29 Jun 2005)

lots of guys where on the pretty pink wakeups on my BMQ, they even offered me them. I politely refused.
the hardiest thing to say awake for for me was bad powerpoint lechers (I F_N HATE POWERPOINT...i needid that).
powerpoint will be the death of us IMHO, but like said above theirs no shame standing up in the back of the class. just do it before the instructor tells you to.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (29 Jun 2005)

Basic Person said:
			
		

> Sort of jacking the thread, but I was concerned about the post regarding OTC drugs. I take allergy medication from time to time. Do I need a doctor's note for that?





 From day one identify your problem to the UMS. They will issue you with either the pills you take every day or the ones for occasional allergies. Why pay for it when the CF wants to anyway. A nice side effect to most allergy medicines is the ingredient effedrine. Enough said.


----------



## Basic Person (30 Jun 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> From day one identify your problem to the UMS. They will issue you with either the pills you take every day or the ones for occasional allergies. Why pay for it when the CF wants to anyway. A nice side effect to most allergy medicines is the ingredient effedrine. Enough said.



Thnx for the help. I was planning to buy a 48-pack at Costco... saved me some money.


----------



## Hunter911 (29 Jul 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Drink Mountain Dew...about 3X the caffein of a cup of coffee...One at brekkie, lunch, and supper will keep you plenty jazzed.
> 
> Kat



The only problem with that... Spermaside... wish i was joking... but aparently not


----------



## dutchie (29 Jul 2005)

Prior to my basic I was quite heavily addicted to caffeine. I used to drink the equivalent of 8-10 cups of coffee a day. It was not uncommon for me to drink a pot of coffee by myself. I mention this because once first day of basic came along, that came to a screeching halt. You'd think I'd be a mess, but I was ok. I had headaches, but so what, basic isn't supposed to be comfortable. I also had problems staying awake like everyone else, but I struggled through, like everyone else (well, almost everyone). I drank coffee with every meal, and when in the field, some of my buddies would give me the instant coffee packets they didn't want. I drew the line at pills though. Some might disagree, but to me popping pills to stay awake is a slippery slope. It's too easy to pop one a day, then 2, then 10, and so on, but I can only drink so much coffee/coke. What's to stop a desperately addicted caffeine pill addict from going from 10-15 pills of caffeine to speed? 

My advice is to stick to caffeinated drinks (ones that don't make you throw up), or nothing. If a heavily addicted caffeine addict can make it through basic on a couple of cups of coffee a day, a 'normal' person should be able to as well. BTW, basic broke my caffeine addiction, and I drink 1-2 cups a day now on average.


----------



## ChopperHead (31 Jul 2005)

On another note If you smoke then have a cigarette in the morning Nicotine is a pic me up like caffine
but won't dehydrate you. Also helps to warm you up on particularliy cold days  . 





Kyle.


----------



## Jungle (31 Jul 2005)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> On another note If you smoke then have a cigarette in the morning Nicotine is a pic me up like caffine
> but won't dehydrate you. Also helps to warm you up on particularliy cold days  .
> Kyle.


If you smoke, you should quit !!! There is no upside to smoking.


----------



## ChopperHead (31 Jul 2005)

It's not quite that simple but your right you should quit smoking. there are some upsides to smoking but obviously the bad by far outways the good that can come from it. Just if you do smoke it's a good way to help you stay alert. Also for me personally doing some kind of exercise always wakes me up. Do some jumping jacks that works for me anyway when im tired I lift some weight or do jumping jacks to keep awake. Just some alternatives to caffenine that work for me.




Kyle.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (31 Jul 2005)

Have you guys heard anything about the average weight loss in BMQ?  I am looking forward to shedding as much weight as I can.   Hoo RAH!

Mojo


----------



## Jungle (31 Jul 2005)

Start running !! Run everyday... at least 30 minutes.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (2 Aug 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Start running !! Run everyday... at least 30 minutes.


Before or after that cigarette?      I usualy set distance goals rather than time goals, but yes, running is certainly a good idea. I gained about 5lbs on BMQ/SQ (I was trying to) Set a goal for yourself and work towards it.

As for caffiene pills, I never take them but I am glad others do. It's fun watching other people crash once they wear off. keeps me awake and motivated. 

Depending on the discipline of the Ex, spits can keep you awake pretty well.


----------

